# soft brakes



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

my brakes seem a little soft. i checked the pads and they have alot more left on them. fluid level is fine. and i just got the drums done about 2k miles ago. i was wondering if theirs anything i can do to tighten things up. i saw the guy when he was doing my drums that he twisted something close to the drum clynder and the brakes got tigther cause he couldnt put the cover on. so he had to losen them. but what about the calipers. will bleeding them help?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Drum brakes usually are designed to adjust when applying brakes in reverse. To manually adjust, there is a star wheel visible through a slot in the backing plate. Use a screwdriver to spin the star wheel. Sorry, I don't know which direction.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Bleeding your brakes may help. If the fluid's old (if it's dark brown or even black), drain it completely (empty the brake fluid container with a turkey baster). Try to get DOT 4 or DOT 5.1 fluid. It'll last longer and fade less regardless of how you drive (how much longer and how much less obviously does depend on how you drive).


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

alright thanks guys


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Its definetly time for a bleed.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Guess what I just did? I searched and found that this may be the answer to my braking problem. Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------

